# Prof: "This is the best"



## twinkletoes (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi Folks,

Over the years, I heard the Professor make a couple of comments from time to time about which system of FMA that HE learned that he thought was "the most powerful" or "the most deadly" or other things.  There were also certain techniques that he visibly gravitated towards.  

I had an experience this weekend with an instructor in other FMA who showed me a couple of things that he thought were essential concepts taught to him by a real ol' pro in the Philippines who shall, for now, remain nameless (only because I am avoiding politics, and it doesn't matter to my story anyways).

So here's where this is going:

The movements he and I discussed this weekend involved a movement like our "up and down" (not rompida, but straight out up and down), as well as a concept that reminded me of palis-palis, but without the actual passing (it was avoid-and-thrust type actions).  There was also a backhand entry followed by a strike that was like our 7, but on centerline.

These movements all seem to be things that I heard the Prof. mention at one point or another, either live or on tape, as being the most important.  For example, when anyone would show him a new twirl or attack, he would often crash on them with the up and down.  Likewise, in one of the interviews on Kelly Worden's site, he mentions palis palis as something like "the most powerful system I learned".  And the 7-strike was common from him in tapi tapi (and hard to avoid).  

So my question is "what else did he say that kind of thing about?"  What are things that people heard him say were super-important, or the best?  (I know training the other hand was a big one).  Of what other techniques did he say "this one is the most......... (fill in the blank."

OK, conversation.....and....go!  

~TT


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 19, 2003)

TT,

For me it was never a technique.  It were two concepts: the flow and counter the counter.

Fred King asked him once in private what he would do in an actual fight.  He demonstrated the up and down.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Aug 19, 2003)

tt, 
excellent question / post!
Although you already generally made reference to training the other hand, i will still add that to me, the Prof. specifically talked at great length about the importance of the checking hand controlling the action. He talked far more about that than about the stick. keepingchecks in place is how he said he always stayed ahead.


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 19, 2003)

It seems that those expert guys know something   They must have all met at one point.

I was amazed that the technique he broke out were so similar to things the Prof. had commented on or favored.  But I was NOT surprised.  

~TT


----------



## stickarts (Aug 19, 2003)

For awhile i was doing martial arts shows on the local tv channel about all different martial arts. some arts i knew little about initially but i learned about them as i did the shows.
I noticed that in every art we did, there were elements from that art in arnis. Arnis seems to be almost a "bridge" between soft style and hard style arts since it has elements of both. that is why i think it works well with so many other arts.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2003)

"Flow and counter for counter." Just as Dan A. had said.

I do feel that there was a noticable seperation between the blade portion of MA, and the stick portion. The empty hand floated somewhere in between. Although in concept "it's all the same," there are noticable technical differences if you really pay attention

If you ever got to be able to "play" with RP with the stick, you will notice that his stance closed to more of a boxing type stance, and he utilized more "stick monitoring" and in close trapping techniques. His range was corto, "in close," where he was comfortable with the stick...charging at you like a bull. Many of these techniques would not apply well with a blade. None of us really knew what the heck he was doing, all we knew is that we got smoked. As I found out later in my training, Remy Presas was reverting to his Balintawak training, his most major influence on his stick work.

If he was dealing with a blade, however, his style changed noticably. If he said "If this was da blade you are cut already!" notice how he changed his style. With the blade he tended to stay in more of a Medio and Largo range, to avoid being cut. There was less monitoring with the left hand, less "hard blocking" unless this was representing the hand, and more cutting and simple cutting techniques. 6-count drill becomes more applicable here. His stance also changed to more of a forward "walking stance" as often shown in the pink book. I believe this influence was from both the traditionals and Palis-Palis from his family style, which was a blade system. Medio range was more Palis-Palis, Largo range was more traditionals (Banda Y Banda, Rompida "Up and down", etc.)

He used "traditionals" with the stick as well, but only when it was "largo" range. Once the gap was closed, his style changed.

So, that's my take. In terms of "what was best" I think that depended on what was needed.

Take Care,
PAUL


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinkletoes _
> *
> 
> I had an experience this weekend with an instructor in other FMA who showed me a couple of things that he thought were essential concepts taught to him by a real ol' pro in the Philippines who shall, for now, remain nameless (only because I am avoiding politics, and it doesn't matter to my story anyways).
> ...



Funny you should mention that. I think I know you're source. If I'm right, I spoke to him before and after he went to the PI.

He did not disclose who the GM's were but he was jazzed about what he learned. You know who I think he is!

Sorry I can't answer "technically" your question, I wouldn't even be classified a greenhorn.

You do get around. It seems we know some of the same people. He's the second one that you know that I've trained under, the other being the one you have your San Kyu from.

:asian:


----------

